# The Draft



## JNice

Some mocks are showing Orlando taking Embiid at 4. I don't see it happening. He could be really good down the road but back and foot issues for a big guy at such a young age... too much risk.

I think Embiid falls and I think Exum, mostly on hype, is gone at 4.

I'd like to see Orlando take Smart at 4 and if he is still available at 12 taking McDermott.

Smart and Oladipo initially won't be great threats from outside but in transition, on defense and on other teams foul counts they could be murder. Both guys are very good rebounders for their size/position and both can grab rebounds and take off. I think Oladipo will be greatly improved outside shooter this year and Smart will be down the line. And Dougie McBuckets might be one of the best outside shooters to come out in a while. Even if he just does that and is passable in other areas he could really open the floor up for Oladipo/Smart and Vucevic. And I am not sold on Harkless. He didn't show a lot of improvement last year.

It sounds like Orlando might deal Afflalo to Chicago which would likely return either pick 16 or 19. With one of those picks Orlando should look to add another big. I wouldn't mind a pick of Adreian Payne. He can add some size and again open up the floor for the guards and Vucevic and could probably work into the lineup pretty quickly.


----------

